# GIGABYTE B75M-D2V: Realtek® ALC887 isn't work



## yoojeen (Mar 2, 2018)

how make a sound Realtek® ALC887 High Definition Audio on GIGABYTE B75M-D2V?

11.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p6


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2018)

First, have a look here: Handbook: 7.2. Setting Up the Sound Card

The easiest is to load snd_driver; `kldload snd_driver`, this is not a specific soundcard driver but it'll load all available soundcard drivers. Then have a look at what's actually being detect by running `cat /dev/sndstat`.


----------



## shepper (Mar 2, 2018)

ALC887 is an snd_hda(4) codec and is statically compiled in the kernel for FreeBSD => 10.*  .
There is no need to `kldload snd_driver`.  Section 7.2 of the handbook was written for FreeBSD =< 9.* and should be updated.

FreeBSD groups sound inputs/outputs by location.  PCM1 may be a grouping of the rear panel jacks while the PCM2 grouping may consist of the front panel headers.  PCM0 could be the HDMI output on your video card.  By default, FreeBSD only uses one grouping.


----------



## yoojeen (Mar 3, 2018)

shepper said:


> ALC887 is an snd_hda(4) codec and is statically compiled in the kernel for FreeBSD => 10.*  .
> There is no need to `kldload snd_driver`.  Section 7.2 of the handbook was written for FreeBSD =< 9.* and should be updated.
> 
> FreeBSD groups sound inputs/outputs by location.  PCM1 may be a grouping of the rear panel jacks while the PCM2 grouping may consist of the front panel headers.  PCM0 could be the HDMI output on your video card.  By default, FreeBSD only uses one grouping.





```
cat /dev/sndstat
No devices installed.
No devices installed from userspace.
```


```
kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
1   80 0xffffffff80200000 1e88868  kernel
2    1 0xffffffff8208a000 12c80    linprocfs.ko
3    5 0xffffffff8209d000 df88     linux_common.ko
4    1 0xffffffff820ab000 abe00    linux.ko
5    1 0xffffffff82157000 1e6e8    snd_uaudio.ko
6    1 0xffffffff82176000 2678     accf_http.ko
7    1 0xffffffff82179000 102d98   i915kms.ko
8    2 0xffffffff8227c000 55a0     iicbb.ko
9    5 0xffffffff82282000 6fe0     iicbus.ko
10    2 0xffffffff82289000 4460     iic.ko
11    2 0xffffffff8228e000 887d8    drm2.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82317000 13060    cpufreq.ko
13    1 0xffffffff8232b000 e690     cuse.ko
14    1 0xffffffff82421000 5936     fdescfs.ko
15    1 0xffffffff82427000 5a8e     linsysfs.ko
16    1 0xffffffff8242d000 bb55     tmpfs.ko
17    1 0xffffffff82439000 9a4c     if_bridge.ko
18    1 0xffffffff82443000 5e61     bridgestp.ko
19    1 0xffffffff82449000 2986     uhid.ko
20    1 0xffffffff8244c000 3650     ums.ko
21    1 0xffffffff82450000 43da     ng_ether.ko
22    1 0xffffffff82455000 4acf     ng_pppoe.ko
23    1 0xffffffff8245a000 3c93f    linux64.ko
24    1 0xffffffff82497000 3725     wlan_xauth.ko
```


----------



## shepper (Mar 3, 2018)

yoojeen said:


> 5 1 0xffffffff82157000 1e6e8 snd_uaudio.ko



This is a usb audio device.  Are you also using a usb device in addition to the built-in audio devices on the mother board?  Which one would you like to use as the default?

The built-in audio devices can be determined by
`#  sysctl dev.hdac.1.pindump=1 && dmesg`


----------



## yoojeen (Mar 4, 2018)

shepper said:


> This is a usb audio device.  Are you also using a usb device in addition to the built-in audio devices on the mother board?  Which one would you like to use as the default?
> 
> The built-in audio devices can be determined by
> `#  sysctl dev.hdac.1.pindump=1 && dmesg`



uadio isn't HDA. uaudio used here for a usb web cam with microphone as usb sound device.

dmesg says:

```
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7e10000-0xf7e13fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: Unable to put hdac in reset
----
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdac0: CODEC is not responding!
```

sound is works on this motherboard in other OS


----------

